# Help please



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

*Is corid safe for all* 
Is corid safe for all water an politry of all types?

Got a geese that is acting off an was wondering if corid is ok to use for them..

Yes it does have some running runs an it very fluffed up an staying away from the others.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

When one of my geese or ducks is acting off I just boost their Niacin . I give a dropper of liquid Vit B once a day for a few days and they straighten up. Of course it all depends on whats wrong but I have yet to have one to sick to not get better with extra Niacin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did a search since I have never raised water fowl. I found a couple of articles from large water fowl breeders that decided to experiment with amprolium and their ducks. They found that if administered at the recommended dosage for chickens there were no side effects.

One stated that he thinks the reason the rumor got started about coccidiostats being bad for water fowl stemmed from drugs used that are no longer available.


----------



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

Going to report.. I ended up wormed her with pacur now she's looking better. I did find out that water fowl needs to be wormed 2x a yr due to worms. Earlier in the day she wasn't eating but drinking so ended up calling a hatchery an they told me to worm her so done it an it helped.. Corid isn't bad for them but have to be careful with it only give it if showing off.. Just hope she's keep improving.. Thanks for the helps


----------

